# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  Garen Wall Height Extension

## ozni

Hi All,
Looking at extending height of garden wall by 400mm to legal height.  Existing sold brick wall. Thinking of using Hardiflex with supports.  Would this work? Would 400mm with battens every 600mm work? Want  something non see through. 
Cheers Ozni

----------


## shauck

Maybe a nib wall (stud frame) bolted to the top of the brick wall, using treated pine.

----------

